# Tai Chi (Shanghai Acrobatic Theatre and China Performance Arts Agency).



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/200205/31/eng20020531_96863.shtml



> *'T'ai Chi' - Not All Black and White*
> 
> The show is not acrobatic; it's not martial arts; it's not dance - it's none of each but all of these and much more. "T'ai Chi," a spectacular variety show co-produced by Shanghai Acrobatic Theatre and China Performance Arts Agency (CPAA) will be staged in Beijing at the Poly Plaza for three consecutive evenings starting next Wednesday.




Search here for much news on Chinese martial arts:
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2003)

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9B07EEDF173BF933A15752C1A9659C8B63



> The tour de force is the way Mr. Lin has extended and transformed the movement of tai chi exercises into an expressive dance vocabulary. Virtually all is flow and continuous energy, punctuated with martial thrusts amid repeated sinking and rising of bodies.
> 
> Unexpectedly, this syncretic fusion of a codified Asian movement vocabulary with Bach's Baroque dance forms is a perfect fit. In his exceptionally slow playing, Mr. Maisky offers a consistency of tone that matches the choreography's nuanced stream of energy. Bach's stately sarabandes suddenly become whole with the dancing.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 17, 2003)

That actually sounds like somthing I would enjoy seeing.
Its too bad all those things come to New York and not East Texas!  

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey, I'm in western Indiana--I know what you mean!


----------

